# Freddy Vs. Jason



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I heard about this a few years ago when surfing the IMDB, but never paid much attention until I saw a preview for it on tv at the hotel the other night. I still can't believe this is a reality. I don't like sequal upon pointless sequal. Between the combined 25 Halloween, Friday the 13th and Nightmare movies I've seen 8, but for some reason I will probably rent this when it comes out on DVD. Although Jason vrs Michael Myers I think would have been a better movie, but as always YMMV 

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0329101

Edit- Oh look what we have in '04, Halloween 9

"After the web-cam massacre, the unstopable killer returns once again."  :lol:

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0373883


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Would there be any dialogue with Jason and Michael Myers??? I probably have seen all the 'Freddie Movies", and more than half the Jason (thats quite alot...) and one or two Michael Myers movies. Maybe in the Later ones did they speak, but "Freddy Kruger" has all the personality out of the 3


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

gcutler said:


> Would there be any dialogue with Jason and Michael Myers??? I probably have seen all the 'Freddie Movies", and more than half the Jason (thats quite alot...) and one or two Michael Myers movies. Maybe in the Later ones did they speak, but "Freddy Kruger" has all the personality out of the 3


JASON​...​MICHAEL MYERS​...​FREDDY KRUEGER​Are either of you two morons going to say anything?!​JASON​...​MICHAEL MYERS​...​FREDDY KRUEGER​For crying out loud, Mike Myers would have been a better opponent! At least I could've sliced and diced that damn little freaking dwarf and that Beyonce chick! Where's that sister of Michael's with the big rack?! Can she speak for you Mr. Autistic?!​MICHAEL MYERS​...​And so on...​


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...let's not forget our old friend leatherface, who at least howls when he runs about slicing and dicing...lol


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

What about Hell Raiser's "Pinhead"???


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Agreed--Jason and Michael Myers are too much alike [both masked, plodding, unstoppable killers.] Freddy does have some attitude. Of course, that's part of what makes J and MM scary, the unstoppableness [?], screaming and talking does no good. But I 'like' Freddy more. I probably won't see F v. J in the theater, [we only see about one movie a year in the theater] but I will also rent it when it comes out.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If were going to do this lets do it tourny style 

winner of Jason v Michael Myers faces winner of Freddy v Leatherface
but you have to have Pinhead and maybe Chucky in there somewhere and maybe even an apperance by a mystery Mr. Ghostface


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Tourney style, we can have as many as we want. Mummy, Frankenstein, Dracula, Wolfman, Hannibal Lecther, Richard Simmons...


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

gcutler said:


> Hey Tourney style, we can have as many as we want. Mummy, Frankenstein, Dracula, Wolfman, Hannibal Lecther, Richard Simmons...


"Oh! A tremendous pimp slap and devastating dietary critique has Dracula backing up in fright but I think he might only be going for the tag out to Frankenstein and thanks to that Osteo Bi-Flex he's been using, he's could likely Tai Chi the living crud out of Richard and do it while snazzily attired in that cute kimono. Waitaminute, Richard is catching on and headed over to tag out to Hannibal Lecter who seems to be waving a bottle of wine..."
-Sportscaster for that match...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

waydwolf said:


> " Richard is catching on and headed over to tag out to Hannibal Lecter who seems to be waving a bottle of wine..."
> -Sportscaster for that match...


If you like, Carrot Top or Paulie Shore can replace Richard Simmons, or better yet, just add them to the match for the fun of it.


----------

